# Movies with after-credit scenes



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Is there a website or other place to find out which movies have after credit scenes?

While I often prefer to stay and sit through the credits, thats not always an option and I just wondered if I've missed anything over the years.

For instance I only discovered yesterday that Spongebob Squarepants had one as I watched it with my nieces.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Danny R said:


> For instance I only discovered yesterday that Spongebob Squarepants had one as I watched it with my nieces.


It's funny that you say that because I just discovered that on Saturday watching the movie with my boys.

I was going to suggest looking at some of the Easter Egg sites for DVDs, but a casual check on a few didn't turn up anything for SpongeBob. Other flix may have something though.

My favorite movie with "extras" at the end is one of the Hot Shots! movies. There were recipies for food as well as a few other things tossed in there.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off

'You're still here? It's over!"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

When I used to go to the movies, we always enjoyed sitting back and watching the credits roll. That's where I first learned there was a career to be had in _'Cockroach Wrangling'_. If some outtakes or replays were a part of the roll, all the better. If there were outbursts of laughter from the remaining crowd, I always imagined the chagrin of those walking out and down the corridor, just like those who left the baseball game early and heard the cheers go up as they were walking down the ramps. At moments like that, I gave my date a knowing look, and felt a swelling of pride as I acknowledged my superior decision-making abilities. :grin:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Star Wars-The Phantom Menace - Darth Vader breathing at the end
Finding Nemo - General silliness involving the characters and the credits
Jingle All The War - Ahrnold forgot something.
Flash Gordon - The End?
MST3K: The Movie - Mike and the Bots riff the credits


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Daredevil - Bullseye lives !
Pixar releases usually have a "blooper" reel during the closing credits
Lethal Weapon 3 - KABOOM !
Airplane! - The patient cab driver


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> 'Cockroach Wrangling'


Joe's Apartment?


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Danny R said:


> Is there a website or other place to find out which movies have after credit scenes?
> 
> While I often prefer to stay and sit through the credits, thats not always an option and I just wondered if I've missed anything over the years.
> 
> For instance I only discovered yesterday that Spongebob Squarepants had one as I watched it with my nieces.


My fav was "Grumpy Old Men" where they had the "extra" renditions of Burgess Meredith's wisecracks. They were worth the price of the movie in themselves.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

No one's mentioned Shrek2


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

So no one source for this info?


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

Watching the credits of a movie can be quite a challenge with everyone rushing to get out, the lights turned up, and the crew cleaning the floor around your feet while having loud conversations and glaring at you.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Watching the credits of a movie can be quite a challenge with everyone rushing to get out, the lights turned up, and the crew cleaning the floor around your feet while having loud conversations and glaring at you._

Luckily the two theaters I attend closest to me never do this. If your theater does, complain to the management and let them know in no uncertain terms that you'll take your business elsewhere unless its stopped. The movie isn't over until the film ends, and theater employees disturbing your show until that time is unacceptable.

As for avoiding the crush of other viewers leaving early, I often sit in the very center of the aisle, thus to cross me is taking the long way around. This has the advantage of being in the sweet spot as well where I'm viewing the middle of the screen.

Of course if you arrive late you won't be able to grab that seat of choice.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl - miss it and you won't understand why the next 2 POTC movies can happen
All the Lethal Weapon movies
Sol Goode (includes the outtakes during the credits)

(that's just off the top of my head.... if I think of more I'll post again) Might be someting at www.moviemistakes.com


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

A Knights Tale has some interesting things going on during the credits.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The Matrix reloaded had a neat little montage of what was coming in the Matrix Revolutions.


----------

